# Announcement: The Gun Corner Is Here.



## Kompromat

Hello, respected members.

Defence.pk has taken the step to initiate a separate sub section, for gun enthusiasts. This section will have following information available.

* Information on gun laws in Pakistan/other countries
* Information on gun safety, and promotion of responsible gun usage.
* Information on handguns
* Information on assault rifles and shot guns
* Information on ammo
* Information on gun lockers
* Information on maintenance and cleaning products/techniques
* Information on accessories ie red D.O.T sights, holsters, suppressors etc 
* Information on newly developed weapons.
* Information on gun sales and dealerships in Pakistan/other countries
* Information on military standard rifles and new inductions.
* Information on sports, hunting and clubs..

*Important:* When creating, new threads please make sure to post as much info as you can about the weapon system, so that novices can understand too.

Please enjoy the new section, give us your feed back & notify me threads that you would like to be moved to the new section from the existing bunch of threads.

Regards: Aeronaut

@RescueRanger @sandy_3126 @Bezerk @Abu Zulfiqar @Chogy @gambit @Xeric @TaimiKhan 

:Enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

@Aeronaut, yara, I think there is a typo in thread title.

By the way, awesome to have gun corner!


----------



## KS

I thought there was one already..


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> @Aeronaut, yara, I think there is a typo in thread title.
> 
> By the way, awesome to have gun corner!



Typo 



KS said:


> I thought there was one already..



Those were random threads.


----------



## Amaa'n

So we can discuss about npb and pb type weapons? or like other forums you will not allow the prohibited bore disscussion?


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> So we can discuss about npb and pb type weapons? or like other forums you will not allow the prohibited bore disscussion?



We CAN discuss, NPB weapons because there are millions under licensed already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Brilliant move to create this section.... Congrats @Aeronaut. Great Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Great Move on creating This section! Can we have a threadon Old guns Like WW1 and WW2 Rifles and Guns. @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Anything related, to guns can be posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Aeronaut said:


> Typo


Yara, I think in the very beginning 'r' was missing from 'corner'. It is fine now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

A.Rafay said:


> Great Move on creating This section! Can we have a threadon Old guns Like WW1 and WW2 Rifles and Guns. @Aeronaut


Please do go ahead a start compiling one, I am trying to put together an article on the same with posting first Mosin nagant, M1 garand, K98 Mauser, Carcano Modello, Lee enfield, Starting with the popular ones and then going to the lesser known ones eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Please dont hot link images -- most members cant see them or the images disappear after a few months

use imgur a free file hosting site which does not even need registration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

@Pakistani Nationalist
Here is a whole section for you.

Being a real life gun enthusiast this must be 'home turf' for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

@Aeronaut , that is awesome! Thank you v. much for this.


----------



## Yeti

In Russia there is a gun place open 24/7 which you can visit and shoot any hour with the gun of your choice also in Poland there are various shooting places you can visit.



Here is one below

Krakow Shooting


----------



## Kompromat

@RescueRanger Cant wait to see reviews of your locker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humayoun

Horus said:


> Hello, respected members.
> 
> Defence.pk has taken the step to initiate a separate sub section, for gun enthusiasts. This section will have following information available.
> 
> * Information on gun laws in Pakistan/other countries
> * Information on gun safety, and promotion of responsible gun usage.
> * Information on handguns
> * Information on assault rifles and shot guns
> * Information on ammo
> * Information on gun lockers
> * Information on maintenance and cleaning products/techniques
> * Information on accessories ie red D.O.T sights, holsters, suppressors etc
> * Information on newly developed weapons.
> * Information on gun sales and dealerships in Pakistan/other countries
> * Information on military standard rifles and new inductions.
> * Information on sports, hunting and clubs..
> 
> *Important:* When creating, new threads please make sure to post as much info as you can about the weapon system, so that novices can understand too.
> 
> Please enjoy the new section, give us your feed back & notify me threads that you would like to be moved to the new section from the existing bunch of threads.
> 
> Regards: Aeronaut
> 
> @RescueRanger @sandy_3126 @Bezerk @Abu Zulfiqar @Chogy @gambit @Xeric @TaimiKhan
> 
> :Enjoy:


Dear All can anybody guide me that I want to purchase an airgun online from USA then to bring it to Pakistan?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Humayoun said:


> Dear All can anybody guide me that I want to purchase an airgun online from USA then to bring it to Pakistan?


go to members section and introduce yourself first in the introduction thread before posting on the forum



https://defence.pk/threads/new-introductions.333336/


@MastanKhan might be able to advise you on importing an airgun but I doubt that under current situation it will be possible. whatever model or make you are after should be available from distributors in Pakistan. 
you need to be clear if you want an air rifle and what is your budget and what is your purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Humayoun said:


> Dear All can anybody guide me that I want to purchase an airgun online from USA then to bring it to Pakistan?




If you are in the U S---you can purchase an air gun and should be able to take it with you to pakistan in personal baggage. There is no license required for that. 

You can take upto .22 caliber.

http://www.pakguns.com/showthread.php?12724-Importing-Air-rifle-into-Pakistan

http://www.dutycalculator.com/dc/18...ir-guns-from-united-states-to-pakistan-is-30/

You can buy them in pakistan

http://myairguns.blogspot.com/2013/10/air-guns-in-pakistan.html


----------

